# Just a quick question about hives...



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

For those of you who have had hives, did the hives appear as flat, streaks of red?


----------



## rosieposie (Nov 4, 2011)

no more like red bumps


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I think of hives as more of a red, bumpy appearance.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

turned out to be dermographism, finally went away after I stopped taking Synthroid.


----------



## rosieposie (Nov 4, 2011)

what did u take in place of synthroid?


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

At the time I got the hives, I was taking Armour and Synthroid...doc was out of the office so I was told to just keep taking Armour,...I'm now taking a compounded T3/T4


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

BuffyFan said:


> turned out to be dermographism, finally went away after I stopped taking Synthroid.


I've been dermographic most of my life :ashamed0003:


----------

